# Digging and Biting



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango has started this new thing. When he is on the bed, he will act like he is digging a hole in the comforter!!! I try to give him toys, but he will not stop "digging"! Has this happened with any of your puppies? Also, Tango has been biting so much lately! He bites my ankles and chews on pajama bottoms. I tell him "NO!", but he will just start again. He has plenty of toys to play and bite on, so I'm sure what else to do??? Any advice?


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Julie....my scrappy is 1yr & 1/2 and he still digs on our bed. I have no idea why, so i guess im no help...i dont think he will ever stop....


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

How old is your puppy? Trinket has just started both of these in the past 2 weeks--my husband thinks she is "digging" for a more comfy spot--the ankle thing is just trying to get my attention--she'll grab my pant leg and hold on until I acknowledge her--lil devil....BTW Trinket was 5 mo yesterday....


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Puddy digs under the covers every night. I think that they are trying to fluff up a place to sleep.Sort of like when cats knead the area where they are going to sleep.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Tucker digs in our bed, couch, floor all the time. I think it's kinda funny really and haven't ever corrected this behavior. Matter of fact, I probably encouraged it







, because as a joke when we went to bed, I would say, "Okay Tucker, go dig your spot and lay down and go nite-nite",lol. Oh well, it never really hurt anything. I do try to stop him from digging the couch though, because it's leather and I don't want him ripping it. As far as the biting goes, just be consistant. How old is he? I think all puppies go thru the nipping stages. Tucker still does it sometimes during play and he's almost 16 months. Of course hubby plays with him like this and lets him do it, so he'll probably never stop.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson digs too, most dogs do. I tell him "no dig", and sometimes he stops, and sometimes I have to physically move him. The only time I get mad is when it's on the sofa.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> How old is your puppy? Trinket has just started both of these in the past 2 weeks--my husband thinks she is "digging" for a more comfy spot--the ankle thing is just trying to get my attention--she'll grab my pant leg and hold on until I acknowledge her--lil devil....BTW Trinket was 5 mo yesterday....[/B]


Tango is 3 months old. I didn't think about the "digging" being him looking for a comfy spot. Tango may be trying to get my attention when he bites my ankle because I'm usually doing trying to clean up or do something else and I'm not paying attention to him!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tango is 3 months old. I didn't think about the "digging" being him looking for a comfy spot. Tango may be trying to get my attention when he bites my ankle because I'm usually doing trying to clean up or do something else and I'm not paying attention to him! [/QUOTE] 

If Tango's only 3 months old, the biting will stop, with training. He's still very young and biting is a form of playing for him - he doesn't know any better. A stern "NO BITE" consistently should do it. Regarding the digging, Bonnie 'digs to China' at least once a day, and usually more often than that. I find it amusing to watch - she gets so into it!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby is 2½ and he still does the digging to China, he does it on the recliner and the bed, I often wonder if they are trying to warm the spot before they lay on it.


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Funny, I actually just read in a dog behavior book that there are scent glands in their feet and when they dig at stuff, they're actually "marking" it to be theirs.

Coco also digs like crazy! Has been doing it since she was a teeny pup. She digs on the couch pillows, the couch, her bigger toys, the bed, her bed, etc.


----------



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

Jinx is 13 months old and he stills digs and bites at my pants when I come in from work. He will pull my pants until I sit and play with him. He doesn't do it to anyone else but me. I am so use to it that it does not bother me anymore. Trust me, I tried saying "NO" really mad and until today I still do sometimes because its annoying, but I think he will never stop. The digging I could live with. I think its cute.


----------



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Charlie is 16 months old and still digs!







We think it is sooo cute! He gets this really serious look on his little face about it and it cracks me up! I know..I should stop it but he hasn't destroyed anything YET!







The biting thing he did for a while at all of our ankles when he was younger but stopped. The only time he does this weird biting act is when my daughter is leaving for school! He nips and jumps all around her almost growling!







I think he is anxious she is leaving and doesn't know what else to do?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I think I can put up with the digging. It is pretty funny!







I just hope he stops biting my ankles and pants!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww poor Tango is just showing you the amazing little razor blades he has in his mouth....with love, of course







it'll go away eventually. buttercup stopped, though never ever thought she would. 

the digging, well, they just all need to realize that the portal to china is NOT on your furniture, but rather, thru the bottom of buttercup's bed in our kitchen. without fail, we always seem to find one or two grains of rice on her bed, regularly LOLOLOL (that might say a lot about our chinese take-out habits...) i'm not sure what other foods she has hidden away there, but she also wont let me look, haha!

i seem to recall reading where the digging is a "nesting" trait of sorts. all i can say is that they all look so dutiful when they do it, you dont dare disturb them, as "they're ALMOST THERE!"









happy teething,
ann marie and the "chomp chomp chomp" buttercup


----------

